# Divorce Lawyers in Lisbon



## hollyrossi (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am a new member to this Forum. My sister is going through a very nasty divorce in Lisbon. I wonder would any of you know a good divorce lawyer in Lisbon that you can recommend? (She can speak Portuguese and English) 
She is now going through hell. Her husband is using the kids to make unreasonable demands. We are so worried that harm would be done to the kids if we can’t find a good lawyer to defend us. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

